# Mac à la place d'un PC > Ok mais....



## Nikko485 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai commencer à monter mon home cinéma, et le PC qui servait à lire les films...
...Est un PC !
Apres pleins de plantages, de freeze et autre j'en ai eu marre j'ai installer MacOS El Capitan à la place !

Il me reste un problème : le son !
Explications :
Le 1er PC qui lui fonctionnais super bien à fini par définitivement mourir (il avait presque 20 ans !!!)
Il y avait une carte son Phillips Acoustic Edge qui avait la fabuleuse fonction d'étendre les pistes stéréos sur un système 5.1.
Cette carte son est toujours fonctionnelle mais impossible de la faire fonctionner avec Windows 7, et toutes les cartes mères sont soit trop vieilles soit pas compatibles avec Windows XP.
J'ai donc monté un matériel plus récent avec une carte son SB Audigy Rx (Asus P5KR, Q6600, 8GB DDRII, Geforce 8600GTS, oui c'est vieux mais ça suffit pour lire des vidéos...)
Le début des plantages, freeze et autres problèmes m'ont rendus fou !

J'ai donc réussi a installer Mac sur ce PC avec le son, la configuration en 5.1 aussi (via le test dans l'utilitaire Audio MIDI Setup).

Seulement voila je cherche désespérément un truc qui fasse la même chose que genre SRS Audio Sandbox mais sous OSX.

J'ai testé SRS Audio Essential mais impossible de router les signaux avec SoundFlower (sorte de carte son virtuelle).
J'ai aussi testé iWOW mais excusivement iTunes et encore pas en 5.1 mais un vague truc bizarre en stéréo...
J'ai pas réussi a installer Boom3D (dmg et/ou application endommagés, après 15 téléchargements j'ai laissé tomber)
Astound Stéréo Expandeur c'est "limité" a Snow Leopard

D'autres idées ?
Merci d'avance.
Cordialement Jonathan.


----------



## moderno31 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour
Bienvenue sur *Mac* Génération.


----------



## Nikko485 (9 Mars 2021)

Merci à toi


----------

